#  Ernährung >   abnehmen mit novafeel.de >

## lucy230279

halloah, 
so, weihnachten ist gottseidank vorbei und es ist schluss mit völlerei.
versuch jetzt den rest meiner überflüssigen pfunde, einen großen teil hab ich schon weg *abisslstolzbin* :smile_76:  ,mit hilfe der internetseite www.novafeel.de wegzubekommen.
stiftung warentest sagt sehr gut.hat vielleicht schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht?

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy, 
ich habe eben die Infos über novafeel durchgelesen - für Leute, die ihre Pfunde loswerden wollen, ohne große Gesundheitsprobleme scheint mir das ein guter Ansatz zu sein (ich habe mich privat in den letzten Jahren mit dem Thema 'sinnvolle Gewichtsreduktion' intensiv beschäftigt). 
Danke für die Info und viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen!
Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo julchen, 
tja wg den gesundheitsproblemen habe ich auch mal direkt nachgefragt, da ich ja aufgrund meines rückens und der knie unmöglich joggen oder sowas gehn kann. habe auch sofort eine antwort erhalten, dass keiner verlangt, wann du welchen sport machen sollst, sondern lediglich dass du ca.3h pro woche sport treibst. und das ist ja okay.
das ganze programm läuft 3 monate, ich bin gespannt. 17kg hab ich schon weg, 10kg sollen es noch werden. mit sicherheit nicht in 3 monaten, aber im jahr 2007 ist das glaub ich schaffbar. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden, ob es funktioniert.
dir auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy,
bravo für die 17 kg! - das ist wirklich eine tolle Leistung! 
Die Methode hört sich gesund und vernünftig an und mir scheint, es ist auch keine Geldschneiderei dabei.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg, hör auf dein Gefühl, dass es dir dabei gut geht. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo julchen, 
vielen dank für die glückwunsche, das motiviert mich gleich ungemein. :Grin:  
das ganze kostet 15,00 EUR p.M., läuft nach 3 Monaten aus und ich muss nicht jede woche hin, wie zum beispiel bei weightwatchers. außerdem muss ich keine kalorien/punkte oder ähnliches zählen. zumindestens bis jetzt noch nicht.
in 3 monaten spätestens geb ich hier ne info, vielleicht auch mal zwischendurch, ob's funktioniert hat.

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Lucy,
und wie hast du die ersten 17!!! Kilo geschafft? Ich hab im letzten halben Jahr nach Insulinumstellung fünf Kilo zugenommen und war vorher auch nicht wirklich schlank - es wird Zeit, dass sich was dreht! 
Vielleicht wäre novafeel auch was für mich, muß halt nur immer noch nach meinem Diabetes gucken, aber da hab ich ja schon lange Übung. 
Süße Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ute, 
die ersten 17 kg waren ein harter kampf.alles in allem habe ich drei jahre gebraucht, weil es zwischen durch immer wieder hoch und runter ging. begonnen habe ich mit weightwatchers. da hab ich zumindestens gelernt, welche lebensmittel versteckte fette usw enthalten. auch hab ich dort gelernt, dass man nicht zu wenig essen darf, sonst fährt sich dein stoffwechsel herunter und dann verbrennt der körper auch bloß nix. bin aber nicht mehr dabei, weil es mir an zeit und auch geld mangelt.  *iss genug!*hab auch teilweise schon versucht, ganz aufs essen zu verzichten. nachdem ich bei meinem physiotherapeuten dann zweimal zusammengeklappt bin, hat er mir gehörig den kopf gewaschen.mich jeden tag angerufen,was ich gegessen hab und mich niemals behandelt, wenn ich nichts im magen hatte. versuch es gar nicht erst. man fühlt sich scheiße!  *verzichte* seit 1,5jahren komplett *auf alkohol*, weil der die fettverbrennung behindert. wenn du beim essen alk trinkst, setzt dein körper erst mal alles daran, das gift, sprich den alkohol, abzubaun.die fette aus dem essen werden eingelagert. 
schreib doch mal auf, was du alles so am tag zu dir nimmst.ich bin erschrocken.die vielen kleinen naschereien zwischendurch sind schuld. hier mal ein keks, da ein stück kuchen usw.  
außerdem *bewegung, bewegung, bewegung*.ohne dem gehts nicht. man muss kein spitzensportler sein. ich geh gern spazieren, rollerbladen oder lauf mal auf arbeit (eine stunde fußweg), manchmal geh ich schwimmen oder nimm mal das fahrrad.für mehr bin ich gesundheitlich im mom auch gar nicht in der lage. 
habe niemals diäten ausprobiert, weil mir die ernährung zu einseitig war und die auch nicht wirklich sinn machen,denn wenn du dann wieder normal isst hast den gefürchteten jojo-effekt.  *trinken, trinken, trinken*. mindestens 2 liter am tag, besser noch drei. am anfang wirst du sagen, mein gott,das schaff ich nicht oder du wirst ständig auf toilette rennen. aber irgendwann gewöhnt sich der körper daran. natürlich keine cola usw.wasser, ungesüßten tee  *obst, obst, obst und gemüse.*wenn möglich 5mal am tag. wenn ich mich abends vor den fernseher setze, hab ich einen obstteller vor mir und da kann man bedenkenlos naschen.  *nicht täglich wiegen!*mach das bloß nicht. es geht niemals stetig bergab und wenn du am tag vorher viel getrunken hast wiegst du vielleicht auch mal mehr. einmal pro woche, an einem bestimmten tag, bei mir ist es mittwoch, wiege ich mich und das dokumentier ich auch. hab nen plan in der küche, wo ich mein gewicht eintrage und wo ich mal hin will.  *motivationsklamotten!*habe ein lieblingsteil an meinem kleiderschrank hängen. da will ich wieder reinpassen und das seh ich jeden morgen, wenn ich aufwache. es motiviert mich. 
liebe ute und an die anderen, falls das noch welche lesen, ich bin kein experte auf dem gebiet, sondern kann nur aus persönlichen erfahrungen berichten.
gerne können wir uns gegenseitig motivieren. das würde mich freuen.

----------


## mämchen

Guten morgenn Lucy,
du hast mir so ausführlich geantwortet und schon lange eine ausführliche Antwort verdient, aber ich hab noch so viel andres am Hals, dass ich "kurze Sachen" gleich erledige und für andres warte, bis ich die Ruhe dafür hab.
Die meisten Sachen die du schreibst, kennt man ja, aber das mit der Disziplin ist so eine Sache. Da motiviert es mich, wenn ich deinen Erfahrungsbericht lese. Und es stimmt, was ich so "im vorbeigehen" in den Mund schiebe, dürfte hauptsächlich an meinem Problem schuld sein. Und die Reste, die zum wegwerfen zu schade sind, aber für eine Mahlzeit nicht ausreichen oder sich nicht aufzuheben lohnen, oder der geschenkte Christstollen, den ich alleine eß, weil keiner Stollen will.... 
Ein weiteres Problem ist mein Diabetes. Es gibt ja keine "verbotenen" Sachen mehr, nur besser und weniger gut geeignete, denn ich kann ja alles "abspritzen". Dies führt dazu, dass ich manchmal zuviel Insulin im Blut habe und ein unsägliches Verlangen nach Süß/Essen überhaupt entsteht. Das ist ein Teufelskreis, und ich weiß, bei vollwertiger/low carb Ernährung entstehen diese Spitzen und Täler nicht so leicht. Aber immer muß ich ja auch meine Normalesser hier mitversorgen, und immer gibt es Dinge, die einer nicht will oder verträgt.
Dieser Hickhack bzw. das Gemaule, das immer wieder ums Essen entsteht, zermürbt mich. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mittags fast immer alleine bin u. abends koche, aber keine Lust für aufwändige Sachen habe (Mixed Salatteller für 4 Pers., der eine keine Karotten, Chicoree, Eisbergsalat und Eier, der andere kein Kraut, keine Pilze, kein Fisch usw. Gemüse nur bestimmte Sorten, da mein Mann Blähungen und Durchfall kriegt - es ist alles dann so eingegrenzt. 
Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen, auf jeden Fall die Naschereien  :zm_movies:  bleiben zu lassen, statt dessen Karotten und Tee, hat in den letzten Tagen ganz gut geklappt. Zu jedem Essen gibts eine Schüssel grünen Salat, kann essen wer und wieviel er will. Alkohol, Saft, Limonaden trink ich sowieso nicht, da kann ich leider auch nichts einsparen... :beer_new:  
Mein Ziel-Kleidungsstück hab ich auch schon rausgehängt, das ist meine Motorradhose, damit ich wieder mit meinem Mann ein bißchen biken kann...
Ich wünsch dir und allen einen schönen Tag, 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ute,   

> du hast mir so ausführlich geantwortet und schon lange eine ausführliche Antwort verdient, aber ich hab noch so viel andres am Hals, dass ich "kurze Sachen" gleich erledige und für andres warte, bis ich die Ruhe dafür hab.

 kein Problem  :Grin:     

> Die meisten Sachen die du schreibst, kennt man ja, aber das mit der Disziplin ist so eine Sache. Da motiviert es mich, wenn ich deinen Erfahrungsbericht lese.

 ja, mit der disziplin. das schaff ich auch nicht jeden tag, es wär gelogen, wenn ich sagen würde dass ich jeden tag absolut diszipliniert esse. das bringt auch nichts, denn wenn man dann mal heißhunger bekommt, weil man auf alles verzichtet..hat keinen zweck. gönn dir auch mal was, aber in maßen. dass ich dich motiviere freut mich sehr, denn das wünsch ich mir ungemein. gern können wir uns austauschen, wie es so mit dem abnehmen funktioniert.   

> Und es stimmt, was ich so "im vorbeigehen" in den Mund schiebe, dürfte hauptsächlich an meinem Problem schuld sein.

 da stimme ich dir zu, geht mir genau so. aber mach dir doch nen leckeren obst-/gemüseteller fertig, da kannst du auch "im vorbeigehen" essen, aber wesentlich gesünder.probiers mal. :Zunge raus:    

> Dieser Hickhack bzw. das Gemaule, das immer wieder ums Essen entsteht, zermürbt mich.

 ich glaube dir, dass es mit sicherheit nicht einfach ist, alle unter einen hut zu bekommen und da kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich nen rat geben. :Huh?:    

> Hinzu kommt, dass ich mittags fast immer alleine bin u. abends koche, aber keine Lust für aufwändige Sachen habe

 bist du denn den ganzen tag daheim?kochst du dann jeden abend? bei mir gibts ganz selten abends warmes essen, meistens brot und etwas obst.und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass in meiner familie abends gekocht wurde.mmhh..   

> Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen, auf jeden Fall die Naschereien  bleiben zu lassen, statt dessen Karotten und Tee, hat in den letzten Tagen ganz gut geklappt

 herzlichen glückwunsch dazu, bin stolz auf dich :bravo_2_cut:     

> Mein Ziel-Kleidungsstück hab ich auch schon rausgehängt, das ist meine Motorradhose, damit ich wieder mit meinem Mann ein bißchen biken kann...

 prima, wieviel kleidergrößen sind es noch? bei mir noch drei. will wieder in eine 38/40 passen, bin jetzt bei 44. 
ich drück dir ganz doll die daumen und hoffe, dass wir uns ab und austauschen.

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Lucy! Und alle anderen Mitleser! 
Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schon abgeworfenen Kilo's!!  
Ich weiß, wie schwer diese Abnehmerei ist, bin auch gerade nach Silvester wieder aktiv in meine "Diät" eingestiegen. Habe auch schon alles mögliche probiert, aber letztendlich klappt meine mir selbst verordnete Methode am besten.  
Ich koche auch warm abends, wenn mein Mann aus dem Büro nach Hause kommt. Kennen wir beide aber auch so aus unseren Familien früher. Ich esse morgens nichts, kann um 6.00 Uhr noch nicht kauen, dann aber so gegen 8.00 oder 9.00 Uhr eine Scheibe Brot mit magerem Aufschnitt oder Käse oder Quark. Mittags meistens ein Tomaten- oder Gurkenbrot ohne Butter drunter, sondern mit Quark oder Frischkäse (fettreduzierten, nicht den leckeren sahnigen 70%igen!).
Ansonsten trinke ich über den Tag verteilt mehrere Becher Tee, an der Menge arbeite ich noch, bin nicht so die Trinkbegeisterte. Abends gibt es heute z.B. Stangensellerie zum TV und Melone, wenn man Lust auf süß hat. Habe mit dieser FdH-Methode vor Weihnachten 5 Kilo abgenommen und versuche das nun mal weiter durchzuhalten. Keine Schokolade oder Bonbons, keine Sahnejoghurts zwischendurch. Keinen Alkohol!!! Ganz wichtig, sind zuviele leere Kalorien und mir macht es auch nichts aus, abends keinen Wein oder Bier zu trinken. 
Bei besonderen Anlässen wie Weihnachten, Silvester, Geburtstag mache ich Ausnahme von allem, mache aber am nächsten Tag wieder brav weiter. Wenn ich mal Lust auf was Süßes habe, gibt es 1 Stück und kein weiteres oder einfach einen Teelöffel Honig in den Tee, das klappt hervorragend!  
Hoffe mal, daß ich bald wieder Erfolg auf der Waage sehe, wiege mich auch nur 1 x wöchentlich, alles andere ist nur stressig.  
Ach so, ich koche mit viel Gemüse, Salat und magerem Fleisch, das aber nicht jeden Tag. Nudeln gibt es auch, aber eben abgewogen und nicht eine ganze Packung, wenn alles aufgegessen ist, ist eben nichts mehr da für einen Nachschlag. Das ist vor allem für meinen Mann wichtig, der kann locker 2 große Teller abends essen. Das versuche ich zur Zeit zu bremsen, eben auch mit Rohkost und Obst vorm Fernseher. Wir beide haben es dringend nötig abzunehmen und ich freue mich hier auf einen regen Austausch mit Euch! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

zuerst Lucy:
den Obdt/Gemüseteller werde ich nachher auf den Wozitisch stellen, wo jetzt noch Plätzchen und Dominosteine locken...
Ich arbeite an 3 - 4 Vormittagen/Woche u. komme so gegen 12.45 heim, da esse ich Brot, Obst, Reste, Joghurt, mit 'nem Kaffee dazu. Seit meine Tochter in die 9. Klasse geht, kommt sie nie vor 15.00 nach hause und ißt dann ein Stück Kuchen oder Früchtequark. Mein Mann nimmt Brot, Obst, Quark für den ganzen Tag mit in die Firma, der Junior ist Zivi in einer Reha-Klinik, und das angebotene Essen wird von den Senioren sehr gelobt, aber sein Geschmack ist es nicht. So freuen sich alle auf "was leckeres" am Abend - vom Mämchen! Nur, "was leckeres" ist meist für jeden was anderes und oft nichts kalorienarmes...
Dass jemand stolz auf mich ist, höre ich nicht oft - danke Lucy, das tut soooo gut! Ich wünsch mir, dass das so bleiben kann!
Also, die Motorradhose hat vergangenes Frühjahr noch gepaßt und ist eine knackig enge 40. Da ich vor allem am Bauch ansetze :Angry:   (seh fast aus wie schwanger, bins aber nicht!) ist an ein 'reinkommen im Moment nicht zu denken. Es wäre schön, das bis Mai zu schaffen! 
Hallo, Andrea, schön dass du wieder da bist - aber so richtig weg warst du ja gar nicht :Grin:  ! Ich hab dich letztes Jahr schon bewundert ob deiner Disziplin - und wie du Lars "im Griff" hast! Da haben sich bei uns in den fast 28 Ehejahren doch ein paar Läuse eingeschlichen! Einmal, nach eine bilderbuchmäßigen Diät-Mahlzeit, hat er sich nach einer Stunde 'ne Pizza in den Ofen geschoben. Ansonsten sieht er nicht ein auf sein Bier zu verzichten, und deshalb hab ich es aufgegeben, hier missionieren zu 
wollen! Dabei hätte er es noch dringender nötig als ich! 
Ich würde mich auch gerne weiter über Erfolge austauschen und hoffe, dass wir uns nur ganz selten über Rückschläge trösten müssen. Vielleicht finden wir ja weitere Mitstreiter? 
Liebe Grüße an alle Moppelchen 
Ute :b_wink:   
.....und günni!

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Lach, ich und Lars im Griff haben, naja, grummel, mal mehr mal weniger! Der Griff ist noch nicht eng genug für meinen Herzallerliebsten, aber ich muß es ja nicht mit aller Gewalt innerhalb von 1 Woche herbeizwingen. 
Mittlerweile nimmt Lars auch mehr Obst mit in die Firma und kommt ganz gut hin damit, 2 Scheiben Brot belegt mit magerem Aufschnitt oder Käse und einen Joghurt. Ist ja eigentlich nicht viel und somit müßte er schon was runter haben, aber ich glaube mal, die naschen da auch mal was mehr zwischendurch oder trinken irgendwelche Limos, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, auch wenn Lars immer sagt, er trinke nur Wasser und Kaffee und esse nix außer seinem Kram.
Naja, und das abendliche Bier habe ich meinem Mann schon verleidet, denn auf seine regelmäßige Frage hin, ob ich eins möchte, bekommt er ja schon seit ca. 3 Monaten ein klares NEIN zu hören. Scheint mir, als ob er es langsam auch für sich verinnerlicht hat. Seit Silvester, wo wir beide über die Stränge geschlagen haben, hat er noch nicht einmal geschaut, ob wir überhaupt noch ein Bier im Haus haben! Ich bin stolz auf ihn! 
Ach ja, ich war ja auch mal richtig schlank, lange ist es her, aber ich möchte doch dieses Jahr relativ viel abnehmen, fühle mich einfach nicht wohl in der Moppelfraktion! 
Also, auf ein gutes Gelingen und daß wir hier nicht so viele Rückschläge berichten müssen, sondern eher ganz viele Erfolge!! 
Hihi, Dominosteine und Lebkuchen hatte ich vor Weihnachten schon vom Einkaufszettel gestrichen, wenn erst so ein Kram rumliegt, wird er auch gegessen und das wollten wir ja nicht. Lars hat aber auch in der einen Woche Texas 3,5 kg zugenommen, ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag, als ich das auf der Waage gesehen habe! Jaja, Steaks, frittierte Zwiebelringe, Pommes und reichlich Bier hinterlassen so ihre Spuren! Lars war aber auch reichlich belämmert nach dem Wiegeergebnis! 
Bis bald hier mit unseren Erfolgen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## lucy230279

@ute  

> den Obdt/Gemüseteller werde ich nachher auf den Wozitisch stellen, wo jetzt noch Plätzchen und Dominosteine locken...

 perfekt!!! :Grin:    

> Dass jemand stolz auf mich ist, höre ich nicht oft - danke Lucy, das tut soooo gut! Ich wünsch mir, dass das so bleiben kann!

 es ist schade, dass du es nicht oft hörst, aber wenn wir abnehmen werde ich noch viel stolzer auf dich sein. es wird so bleiben, versprochen!  

> Ich würde mich auch gerne weiter über Erfolge austauschen und hoffe, dass wir uns nur ganz selten über Rückschläge trösten müssen. Vielleicht finden wir ja weitere Mitstreiter?

  auja, das machen wir.gemeinsam schaffen wir das.rückschläge wirds nicht geben!! :Grin:   
@andrea
willkommen im club der abnehmwilligen und hochmotivierten frauen (bis jetzt, vielleicht kommt noch ein mann dazu? :Zunge raus:  )
[QUOTE][*Ach ja, ich war ja auch mal richtig schlank, lange ist es her, aber ich möchte doch dieses Jahr relativ viel abnehmen, fühle mich einfach nicht wohl in der Moppelfraktion! 
Also, auf ein gutes Gelingen und daß wir hier nicht so viele Rückschläge berichten müssen, sondern eher ganz viele Erfolge!!*
/QUOTE]
richtig schlank waren wir alle mal. 
wir werden nur von erfolgen zu berichten haben, da bin ich ganz sicher.  

> *Keinen Alkohol!!!*

 endlich hab ich jemanden gefunden, der auch so denkt wie ich. und deine kochgewohnheiten klingen auch super. 
@ute und andrea: mädels, wir schaffen das. auf gehts  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mädels und alle anderen abnehmwilligen, 
wie schauts aus?
nehme zur zeit im durchschnitt 500g pro woche ab. diszipliniere mich noch nicht 100%ig aber ich geb mir mühe.
hab mir heute walkingschuhe gekauft, morgen früh gehts los. 
und ihr?

----------


## Teetante

*Oh Schreck, oh Schreck! Ich habe das Nordic Walking heute vergessen! 
Naja, geht es morgen halt 3 mal um den See, sprich 45 Minuten! 
Ansonsten habe ich meine 2 Kilo von Weihnachten wieder weg und bin hochmotiviert weiterzumachen! 
Nächsten Samstag mache ich meine Geburtstagsparty, aber da ich Gastgeberin bin, werde ich mich eh zurückhalten mit Alkohol. Und da ich ja alles selber koche und abschmecke, habe ich meistens abends keinen großen Hunger mehr auf den Kram, also kann mir die Party eigentlich nicht gefährlich werden! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

mensch andrea, 
glückwunsch!! 
da muss ich mich ja beeilen. hab seit weihnachten erst 1,7 kg abgenommen. da muss ich ranklotzen. werde morgen meine eventuell meine inlinerstrecke laufen.die ist ca.9km lang.auf gehts!!

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Hast Du denn schon mal Walking gemacht? Wenn nicht, sind 9 km für den Anfang einfach zuviel! Und vor allem, wenn ich an Dein Knie denke... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
zugegeben, nein ich war noch nie walken. kenn die strecke schon vom inlinern und da brauch ich immer so ca.35min, wenn nicht gerade viel gegenwind ist. und da die strecke um einen see führt, gibts nicht soviel möglichkeiten abzukürzen, außer zu schwimmen. 
ich bin nun mal so, dass ich immer gleich extrem bin. als ich das erste mal seit jahren wieder schwimmen war, das war letztes jahr, bin ich auch gleich 3km geschwommen, beim ersten mal inlinern wars auch gleich die 9km-strecke (übrigens beides direkt nacheinander innerhalb von 3h)
bin dann zwar meistens völlig fertig,aber ich hab dann das gefühl was erreicht zu haben. 
da mein arzt (physikalische medizin und chiropraktiker)mir dringend empfohlen hat, 3x/woche 1,5h zu walken und ich noch nicht so richtig weiß, wie ich das mit meinem dienstplan vereinbaren soll, muss ich halt morgen länger ran.
meine kniee, naja, im mom gehts denen gut. mein rücken macht mir sehr viel mehr zu schaffen, deswegen leg ich da so viel wert drauf.
meinst du ich übertreibs? kann sein, aber wenn ich mir einmal was in den kopf gesetzt habe...
hab für alle fälle mein handy dabei, aber cih glaub nicht (hoffe nicht) das was schiefgeht. außerdem kommen auch ab und zu andere leute vorbei.(ansonsten ist das ja mitten in der natur)

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ich rate Dir dringend davon ab, direkt die 9 km zu walken!! Unterschätze die Walkerei nicht und es ist Dir nicht damit geholfen, am Montag wieder nicht laufen zu können vor Schmerzen! Walken geht auch auf den Rücken, vor allem, wenn man es nicht richtig macht! Leider ist es ein Irrglaube, man könne einfach mal so loswalken, ob mit oder ohne Stöcke, ist ja alles so einfach. Von wegen! Wenn man die Technik nicht beherrscht, kann es gesundheitliche Probleme geben.  
Mein Mann und ich habe auch einen Nordic Walking Kurs besucht, nachdem ich auch einfach so losgerannt bin und danach 4 Tage Schmerzmittel nehmen mußte, weil keine Bewegung mehr ohne Schmerzen ging. In dem Kurs haben wir dann die richtige Technik gelernt und festgestellt, daß wir alles gemacht haben vorher, aber KEIN Nordic Walking!! 
Also sei bitte etwas weniger perfektionistisch und fange mit einer kleinen Runde an, geh doch lieber danach noch Inlinern! Ist besser so, glaube mir. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
das mit dem perfektionismus, ja das stimmt. das bin ich teilweise.nicht immer.
da du dir soviel sorgen um mich machst, werde ich erst mal ne kleinere strecke laufen. weiß nur noch nicht,wo lang..
werde dir berichten, wie es gelaufen ist. 
ich pass auf mich auf, versprochen.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Na, das hört sich doch einsichtig an!  
Berichte morgen mal, wie das Walken so war, wir gehen morgen vormittag ja auch wieder "Stöckeln".  
Gute Nacht und bis morgen, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
ja einsicht ist meist der erste weg zur besserung. ich brauch ab und zu mal nen dämpfer sonst übertreib ichs.und mein körper rächt sich ja schon. gut dass es es leute gibt, die mich davon abhalten (hab zum beispiel vor ein paar wochen fast nix mehr gegessen,nur noch tabletten und kaffee bis mein physiotherapeut mir eins auf'n deckel gegeben hat)
also danke dir. natürlich berichte ich dir.

----------


## lucy230279

einen wunder schönen guten morgen, andrea, 
7.56 Uhr gings los und 9.04 uhr war ich wieder zurück. die neue strecke, die ich mir ausgesucht hatte, ist nur ungefähr 2 km kürzer als die ursprüngliche. mmh, war doch länger als geplant. fühl mich eigentlich ganz gut, nur die linke kniekehle, die sich schon gestern abend bemerkbar machte, aber das geht vorbei, ist bestimmt nix schlimmes.
schlimm war dagegen das wetter, platzregen und sehr starker wind, egal hab trotzdem durchgezogen.
und wie wars bei dir?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
45 Minuten in strammer Nordic-Walking-Manier und ich merke meine rechte Kniekehle ganz erheblich, aber wer schlank werden will, muß eben ein bißchen leiden! Der Speck muß weg!  
Ansonsten geht es uns super, mein Mann hat heute morgen auf der Waage auch die 2 Weihnachtskilos runtergehabt und wir sind hochmotiviert. Bei mir zeigte die Waage auch wieder 300 Gramm weniger an, was will ich mehr? 
Bis morgen, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
zum Abnehmen ! 
Abends nach 17:00 Uhr nix mehr essen nur noch Mineralwasser trinken.
Solltest Du trotzdem Heißhunger bekommen probiers doch mal mit 4-6 grünen Oliven. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## lucy230279

hallo obelix, 
darf ich das auch probieren? oder gilt das nur für die teetante? :Grin:  
aber ich ess keine oliven.

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
habe heute trotz meines gewaltmarsches gestern, keinen muskelkater.
gottseidank, die schmerzen fehlten mir gerade noch!!
seit dem 25.12. sind nun 2,1 kg weg und ich habe nicht vor, aufzugeben.
am samstag war ich einkaufen, klamotten für die arbeit (hosenanzüge).
die waren 3 nummern kleiner als vor 3 jahren.
tja, da bin ich nun a bissl stolz. :smile_76:  
2 nummern dürfen es noch sein, alles in allem sind es noch 13 kg.
und mit eurer unterstützung hier wird alles prima. lasst mich bloß nicht hängen, ich brauch euch  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ich lasse Dich nicht hängen! Das packen wir schon, jetzt erst recht! Boah, *neidischzulucyguck*, 3 Kleidergrößen weniger, will auch! Rechne, dann wäre ich fast am Ziel.... Nee, nee, ist noch ein langer Weg, aber auch der ist irgendwann mal zuende! *  *Hi Obelix! 
Ich esse tagsüber nicht viel und abends mit Lars dann warm. Ich kann das besser über Tag mit wenig Essen, aber abends brauche ich dann doch was Warmes, aber immer nur einen Teller und keinen Nachschlag!! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, ihr lieben,
bei euch klappts ja ganz gut. Ich hab ja noch nicht so lange angefangen und kann auch noch keine tollen Zahlen herzeigen, aber ein bisßchen was hat sich doch getan. Leider hatten wir seit Freitag heftige eheliche Turbulenzen, ich hab mich tagsüber stets gut gehalten, aber abends war ich so fertig, da brauchte ich Nervennahrung, und da ging leider nix mit Sellerie und Bio-Karotte!! Heut ist wieder besser, ich versuche einen neuen Start.
Ich hab einen Tipp bez. leckerer Rezepte:  in der Apotheke gibt es monatlich den kostenlosen Diabetiker-Ratgeber(Heft A5), und da stehen im Januar abwechslungsreiche und kalorienarme Menüvorschläge drin. Vieles könnte ich sogar wagen, meiner Restfamilie anzubieten. Muss morgen sowieso einkaufen.
Lucy, wie sieht denn z. B. so ein Tipp von novafeel aus? Freut mich übrigens, dass dein Knie einigemaßen durchhält. 
Grüße an alle 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Die Waage wird noch zu meiner besten Freundin!   
Habe heute morgen tatsächlich 2 kg weniger gehabt als noch kurz nach Weihnachten! 
Heute morgen war ich auch schon "Stöckeln", allerdings nur 25 Minuten, aber besser als nix.  
Heute abend gibt es gesunde Gemüsesuppe ohne Würstchen, dafür aber für jeden ein Brötchen dazu. Alkohol wird es das nächste Mal auf meine Geburtstagsfete am Samstag geben, aber eben auch in Maßen. Und viel Wasser und Tee zwischendurch, auch wenn einige dann lachen, na und? Vom Bier wird man leider nicht schlank! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Andrea, 
sicher wird man vom Bier nicht schlank, aber vom Bier allein - in Maßen (gut, dass die deutsche Rechtschreibung noch ein paar Unterschiede zwischen "ss" und "ß" zulässt :Grin:  ) - auch bestimmt nicht dick. Das kommt dann meist mit dem vermehrten Appetit und der dann folgenden (Fr)Esserei. 
Viele Grüße und weiterhin gutes Durchhalten an alle Beteiligten :Smiley:  
Claus

----------


## lucy230279

@claus, 
ein weiterer männlicher gast, das freut mich aber :Grin:   vielen dank fürs daumendrücken. 
@andrea  

> *Vom Bier wird man leider nicht schlank!*

 wie claus schon sagte, bier ist appetitanregend. außerdem hemmt es die fettverbrennung, denn zuerst baut der körper das "gift" alkohol ab, danach gehts an die fette, aber dazu hat der körper dann meist keine kraft mehr und lagert die fette ein. übrigens wenn du dich nur von bier ernährst, wirst du schon schlank, aber das lass mal lieber, sonst lautet das nächste thema"schlank, aber alkoholkrank" das muss net sein.  

> *Boah, *neidischzulucyguck*, 3 Kleidergrößen weniger, will auch!*

 für diese 17 kg habe ich aber 3 jahre gebraucht, weil es hoch/runter ging und zwischendurch stagnierte. ohne sport geht es nicht und ohne konsequenz auch nicht.
ach übrigens, um dich mal anzustacheln  :Grin:   ich wog heute morgen 2,5kg weniger als am 25.12.  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

@ute 
eheliche turbulenzen? das hört sich gar nicht gut an. hoffe es ist wieder alles soweit klar bei euch.
toll dass du jetzt durchstarten willst, aber denk dran"nicht das anfangenwird belohnt, sondern das durchhalten". mir geht es auch nicht darum, in einen wettkampf zu treten, dass der/die eine mehr abgenommen hat, als der/die andere. (okay, vielleicht die teetante und ich :-) ich möchte hier motivieren, dass man es einfach tut und sich wohl dabei fühlt,dass man weiß: hey andere sind auch dabei, denen kann ich tipps geben (vielen dank dafür :-) und die können mir helfen, wenn ich mla nicht weiterkomme. 
zu novafeel:
Zitat aus der allerersten Email:
"Ziel dieses Programms ist neben der reinen Gewichtsreduktion vor allem die langfristige Stabilisierung des reduzierten Gewichts. Mit Radikalkuren einige Kilos herunterzuhungern, ist bekanntlich nicht schwer. Wesentlich komplizierter ist es, das Wunschgewicht zu halten. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen gehört neben der Ernährungsumstellung auch ein aktiver und ausgeglichener Lebensstil dazu. 
Aus diesem Grund werden wir uns bei diesem Programm nicht nur auf den Bereich Ernährung konzentrieren. Fitness und Bewegung werden ebenso wichtige Bestandteile sein. Selbstverständlich berücksichtigen wir dabei Ihre aktuelle Fitness. Da psychischer Druck sich auf das Essverhalten auswirkt, beschäftigen wir uns auch mit Stressfaktoren und deren Vermeidung. " 
also, mal im klartext: wann isst du? warum isst du? wie oft? was isst du? warum willst du abnehmen? musst du überhaupt abnehmen? wie siehts mit der fitness aus? es kommen 3 mails pro woche. und du wirst immer wieder daran erinnert, dass du abnehmen willst. keine rezeptvorschläge o.ä. nur ratschläge, lt.lebensmittelpyramide. eine woche lang musste ich aufschreiben, was ich alles wann zu mir genommen hab. mein gott, die vielen kleinen sachen zwischendurch, zuwenig obst, zuviel fett, zuwenig getrunken, auch mal zuwenig gegessen.
du erhältst dort einen zugang zum mitgliederbereich, wo du zum beispiel eine gewichtstabelle führen kannst. ich hatte mal ne emailanfrage gestellt, die innerhalb von ein paar stunden sehr ausführlich beantwortet wurde, prima service.
thema sport: das einzige was man mir hier vorschreibt, ist das walking. andere sportarten werden vorgeschlagen( dafür hast du vorher fragebogen ausgefüllt). ich werde dort motiviert und die motivation versuche ich hierher zu übertragen.
hoffe, es gelingt mir :Huh?:  
kostenpunkt 15,- EUR 3 monate lang. 
finde ich prima im vergleich zu ww und co, wo man irgendwas zählen muss oder nur bestimmte sachen essen darf.
ich lerne, mehr spaß am sport zu haben und langfristig meine ernährung umzustellen. wieviel kilo es bringt, kann ich dir erst im märz erzählen, wenn das programm für mich beendet ist. 
also ute, auf gehts, wir schaffen das  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mädels!  Auf geht's, das Motto lautet: Der Speck muß weg!  
Da ich heute Geburtstag habe, habe ich mir den Gang auf die Waage verkniffen!!! Mache ich eh nicht täglich, das ist zuviel Streß und Frust, vor allem, da es ständig schwankt... 
So, ich mache nun meinem Nickname alle Ehre und trinke einen großen Becher Brennesseltee! Naja gut, lecker ist anders, aber es hilft und nur das zählt! 
Heute abend werde ich aber auch ein Glas Wein trinken zur Feier des Tages! 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante Andrea *

----------


## lucy230279

hallo teetante andrea, geburtstagskind, 
glückwunsche gabs bereits im anderen thema.  :Smiley:   
war heute morgen, vor der arbeit, walken. wiege jetzt 3,4 kg weniger als am 25.12.2006.
gottseidank hab ich erst im februar geburtstag. bis dahin kann ich noch a bissl abnehmen, bevor ich schlemmen muss  :Grin:  
lass dir deinen tee schmecken, den wein auch. es sei dir gegönnt  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Hey, da muß ich mich aber anstrengen, daß ich mit Dir mithalten kann! 
Mich würde mal interessieren, was Du am Tag so ißt mit diesem Novafeel-Programm.... 
Wenn Du es hier nicht öffentlich posten willst, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben! 
Aber auch meine Waage war heute morgen nett und hat wieder 200 g weniger angezeigt, naja, gestern abend gab es Sauerkraut, Pü und Kasseler und 2 Gläser Wein pro Nase! Alles in allem aber sehr fettarm gekocht, also kein Schmalz etc. am suuren Kappes.  
Heute abend ist Tauchtraining angesagt, da gehen wir aber nur zum Dekobier mit, vorher werden die Stöcke geschwungen!  
Einen wunderschönen Tag, liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
war heute morgen wieder walken :-)
es wird mir übrigens nicht vorgeschrieben was ich zu essen habe, sondern empfehlungen gegeben.
für mich prima, denn ich habe im september/oktober fast nichts gegessen, mich vorwiegend von kaffee und schmerzmitteln ernährt. ja ich weiß, war ein großer fehler. das hab ich aber erst gemerkt, als ich zweimal bei meinem physio zusammengeklappt bin und der mir dann den kopf gewaschen hat. hat mich immer angerufen,ob und was ich gegessen hab. esse jetzt wieder mehr oder weniger normal.
ich bring dir mal ein paar zitate aus den mails.  _"Regel 1: Nicht hungern! +_ _Sobald Sie hungrig sind, müssen Sie etwas essen. Hunger ist ein deutliches Warnsignal des Körpers. Wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass Ihr Körper sich langfristig an Ihren Muskeln bedient und Energiesparmaßnahmen ergreift, müssen Sie ihn ausreichend mit Nährstoffen versorgen. Darüber hinaus bringt Hungern auch aus anderen Gründen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Morgens einen Kaffee, mittags einen Salat, abends der Heißhungeranfall und bei Mc Donalds einmal die Speisekarte von oben nach unten gegessen. Hungern führt über kurz oder lang zu einem Fressanfall. Essen Sie, solange Sie die Nahrungsmittel noch bewusst auswählen können und Sie nicht vor lauter Heißhunger alles Erreichbare wahllos in sich hineinstopfen. Nicht Hungern bedeutet aber nicht, allen Gelüsten nachzugehen. Das, was Sie verspüren, wenn Sie eine Tafel Schokolade sehen, ist kein Hunger, sondern eher ein antrainierter Reflex._  _Auch wenn im Augenblick in den Medien häufig Fett als alleiniger Schuldiger für das Übergewicht dargestellt wird, ist es trotzdem nicht korrekt. Wenn jemand am Tag 3 Packungen Gummibärchen isst, wird er aufgehen wie ein Hefekloß, obwohl er kein Fett zu sich genommen hat. Es kommt auf die Kalorienanzahl (Energie in der Nahrung) an. Fett (9,3 kcal je Gramm) enthält zwar fast doppelt so viele Kalorien wie Kohlenhydrate (4,2 kcal je Gramm), es ist aber erheblich leichter 100 Gramm Zucker zu sich zu nehmen als 45 Gramm Fett. Fett macht eher satt und ab einer gewissen Menge empfindet man einen Ekel davor._ _Wichtig ist, dass Sie die Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stark reduzieren. Wenn Sie z.B. nur noch 1.000 Kcal am Tag zu sich nehmen, reduzieren Sie die Nahrungsmenge derart, dass es fast unmöglich ist, alle lebensnotwendigen Stoffe aufzunehmen. Ihr Körper benötigt aber Vitamine, Mineralstoffe, Eiweiß, einige Fette und Kohlenhydrate zum Überleben._  _Die Nahrungsaufnahme können Sie also nur begrenzt drosseln, ohne dass sich Ihr Körper wehrt. Das ist auch gut so. Zielsetzung dieses Programms ist, dass Sie Ihre Ernährung so umstellen, dass Sie auch nach dem Abnehmen Ihr Gewicht halten können. Die Ziele bezüglich der Ernährung lauten also:_ _- Vermeidung eines Energieüberschusses durch zu viel essen._ _- Verbesserung der Qualität der Nahrungsmittel_ _=> Anpassung der Ernährung an den Bedarf des Körpers_ _Der größte Vorteil ist, dass Sie Ihre Ernährung während der Zeit des Abnehmens nicht deutlich einschränken müssen. (Sie müssen nur auf die Kalorien verzichten, die Sie im Augenblick über dem Bedarf zu sich nehmen.) Sie müssen Ihre Ernährung nur auf das normale Maß zurückfahren, aber nichts zusätzlich einsparen. Nach Abschluss des Abnehmens ernähren Sie sich wie schon während der ganzen Zeit. Sie werden immer genügend zu Essen haben und Hungern ist nicht nötig._  _Zu diesem Zweck wurde die Lebensmittelpyramide entwickelt. (Ab jetzt auch auf Ihrer persönlichen Homepage abrufbar.) Anhand der Lebensmittelpyramide können Sie sehr leicht erkennen, welche Lebensmittelgruppen Sie in welchen Mengen zu sich nehmen sollten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass keine spezifischen Lebensmittel vorgeschrieben werden. Sie können also weiterhin Ihre Speisen nach Ihren Vorlieben zusammenstellen. Die Mengen der einzelnen Gruppen müssen nicht jeden Tag exakt eingehalten werden. Es reicht, wenn Sie die Werte im Wochenschnitt erreichen. Trotzdem sollten Sie sich bei Ihrer Ernährung an jedem Tag an der Lebensmittelpyramide orientieren. Wichtig ist, dass Sie den Grundgedanken der Ernährungspyramide verstehen und verinnerlichen._   _Die einzelnen Gruppen nach aufsteigender Bedeutung:_ _1. Fette, Öle, Nüsse, Süßigkeiten_  _2. Milch, Käse, Milchprodukte und Fisch, Fleisch, Eier_ _3. Obst und Gemüse_ _4. Getreide, Getreideprodukte, Kartoffeln, Nudeln, Reis, Brot_ _5. Getränke"_ 
ich lerne. meine ernährung umzustellen, anders, bewusster einzukaufen. Ich verzichte nicht auf fett, denn der körper braucht es, aber in maßen und nicht alle arten von fetten (eine email erklärt dir, was es für fette gibt, welche gesund sind, wieviel gesund ist und wo sich welche verstecken).
ich trinke also viel, obst muss jeden dabei sein, fleisch gibt es etwas seltener für mich. aber denke mal nicht, dass ich ein perfektes essverhalten an den tag lege!! ich hab letztens auch mal ne pizza gegessen. das wusste ich aber schon vorher und habe meine ernährung an dem tag auf die fettmenge, die da kommen würde, eingestellt.
alles kann, nichts muss. aber wenn ich abnehmen will, muss ich meine ernährung langfristig umstellen und das lerne ich.
du kannst mich übrigens gern alles fragen, habe keine geheimnisse und freue mich wenn andere von meinen erfahrungen profitierne können. :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Etwas Fett braucht man sowieso, auch wenn man am Abnehmen ist, viele Vitamine sind fettlöslich und die kann der Körper ohne zusätzliches Fett gar nicht herauslösen. Ich esse z.B. keine Joghurts mit 0,2% Fett, ich finde, die schmecken widerlich und außerdem habe ich nachher mehr Hunger als vor dem Joghurt. Süßstoffe sind für mich völlig tabu, da ich hochallergisch darauf reagiere.  
Ansonsten versuche ich immer noch meine Trinkmenge am Tag zu steigern, was mir mal mehr, mal weniger gut gelingt, aber da lerne ich halt noch.  
Gesunde Ernährung ist nicht schwer und wenn man so wie ich jeden Tag kocht abends, geht einem das auch relativ schnell in Fleisch und Blut über. Klar, Sahne an der Soße schmeckt gut, gibt es auch mal, aber dann in Maßen und nicht regelmäßig. Viel Gemüse, Salat und Obst steht bei uns auch auf dem Speiseplan, weniger Fleisch, Nudeln, Kartoffeln und Reis gibt es auch, aber eben nicht in riesen Mengen.  
Denke, alles in allem machen wir schon eine ausgewogene Ernährung und nun noch mit dem Sport dabei sieht man ja auch, daß es funktioniert. Lars ist auch auf dem richtigen Weg, Ziele sind gesteckt, jetzt gilt es, diese zu erreichen und auch zu halten! 
Unser Motto (Lars und meins): Der Weg ist das Ziel, damit der Speck Beine bekommt! 
Und danach leben wir, und daß, ohne auf viel zu verzichten! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea und Lucy, 
ein bißchen zu reduzieren hab ich auch geschafft, wenn ich so durchhalte ohne meiner Familie zuviel zuzumuten bzw. mir immer separat zu kochen, geht es langsam weiter abwärts mit den Pfündchen.
Heute war ich mit dem Fahrrad im Büro und war entsetzt über meine schwache Kondition. Ich laufe täglich 1 -  1 1/2 Std. mit dem Hund, hab bis zu meinem Sehnenabriß NW gemacht, aber kaum komme ich mit dem Fahrrad an eine Steigung ist es mit der Fitness vorbei! Dafür ist der Heimweg bergab um so schöner - und in der halben Zeit!!! 
Wie gehts bei Euch? Und hat sich noch jemand anstecken lassen?  
Liebe Grüße an alle Mitleser/innen 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Lieben! 
Ich mache seit heute bis morgen wieder die "Lars-ist-nicht-da-Diät"!  Der ist in Stuttgart, diese Woche mal wieder über nacht.  
Ist ja doch immer sehr effektiv, wenn mein Mann nicht zuhause ist! Mittlerweile habe ich mich zwar dran gewöhnt, aber wenn ich alleine hier bin, koche ich nicht und essen ist auch ein Fremdwort! Aber komischerweise bekomme ich meine Trinkmenge richtig gut hin....  
Habe auch einen neuen Tee entdeckt, Mate-Ananas-Guave, hm, der ist soooooo lecker, schlürf.  
Ansonsten ist die Waage sehr lieb zu mir trotz meiner Party am Samstagabend, ich hatte heute morgen wieder 400 Gramm weniger, gestern waren wir walken und am Sonntag auch! Jawohl. Heute gehe ich im Keller auf den Heimtrainer und fahre 30 Minuten, während ich dabei TV gucke. Sehr angenehm, im Keller einen Fernseher stehen zu haben! 
So, nun muß ich mal Milch kaufen gehen, schwarzen Kaffee mag ich nicht!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@ute, 
herzlichen glückwunsch. das ist doch super, dass es vorwärts geht. nur weiter so, ich freu mich riesig für dich. 
@andrea 
hab mich irgendwie jetzt lang nicht mehr gewogen. war auch nicht walken, aufgrund meiner kreislaufprobleme. nicht, dass ich noch auf der straße umfalle. wobei, bin ja ersthelfer und kann mir selber helfen, außerdem laufe ich an nem großen kh vorbei. :Grin:  
auf den hometrainer gehts heute abend. habsch zumindestens vor, mal sehn, was das knie dazu sagt, das rumort nämlich schon wieder. und morgen früh, vor der arbeit wird gewalkt. 
auf gehts. auf gutes gelingen!!

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
*freu, tanz, jubel, schweb* 
Meine Waage hat mir heute morgen ein ganz tolles Ergebnis angezeigt: 
Ich habe mein 7. Kilo weg!!! *JUUUUUUUUBEL* 
Liebe Grüße von einer vor Freude tanzenden und schwebenden Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

glückwunsch, 
da kann ich nicht mithalten. durch die tramadol hat sich wasser eingelagert, muss erstmal wieder klarkommen, aber dann zieh ich durch.
ist ja auch unfair, kann im mom nicht walken gehn, oder doch?

----------


## Teetante

*Tja, das mit dem Walken ist dank meiner Erkältung auch so ein Problem.... 
Vielleicht solltest Du einfach nur spazierengehen, ist auch gut für den Rücken! 
Aber alle 8 Std. eine Ibu (welche Stärke? 600?) und dann walken gehen, na ich weiß ja nicht! 
Ich gehe morgen wohl wieder die kleine Runde, für die Große bin ich noch nicht fit genug!! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Gegen die Wassereinlagerungen von den Medis versuche doch mal Brennesseltee zu trinken, gibt es in der Apotheke oder im Reformhaus oder auch bei Rossmann und Co. Der schmeckt recht gesund (also eher langweilig!), aber der zieht das Wasser aus dem Körper!*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Elfe Andrea! 
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erreichten Ziel, pass jetzt nur bei Wind ein bißchen mehr auf!  :Zwinker:   
Liebe Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Elfe Andrea! Hihi. 
Claus, das war nur eine Etappe! Bis zum Ziel fehlt mir noch einiges!! 
Aber ich bleibe dran! 
Liebe Grüße, die Tee-Elfe*

----------


## Claus

Was ist denn das nächste Etappenziel? Ich sehe gerade: Tee-Elfe, gefällt mir gut! :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Die nächste Etappe sind Minus 8 KG!! Und das möglichst bis zum 23.03.07, dann fahren wir nach Hamburg ins Steigenberger und ich würde so gerne endlich mal in meine schöne schwarze Designerjeans passen *träum*! 
Und dann geht es in Etappen weiter, nämlich dann noch insgesamt 20 KG MINUS!! Also, Du siehst, ich habe viel vor dieses Jahr! Aber mein Mann auch! 
Die Tee-Elfe*

----------


## Claus

Da hast Du ja wirklich noch einiges vor. Meine Holde hat in letzter Zeit auch etwas abgespeckt, ein paar Kilos sollen es da auch noch werden. Ich drücke Euch dann weiterhin alle Daumen! 
Liebe Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Dankeschön! 
Dann drücke ich Deiner Göttergattin aber auch die Daumen für die restlichen Kilos! Macht sie eine besondere Diät? Oder einfach nur weniger und fettarm? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Danke, Andrea. 
Sie macht keine richtige Diät. Wirklich nur weniger und achtet auch sehr auf Fettarmut. (das kriege ich dann immer ab! :Zwinker: )

----------


## lucy230279

liebste andrea, 
sag mal, wie schnell hast du jetzt die kilos verloren?
pass auf dass es nicht zu schnell geht, das ist erstens nicht gesund und zweitens musst du auf den gefürchteten jojo-effekt aufpassen.
um langfristig und dauerhaft und v.a. gesund abzunehmen, sollten es ca.300-500 g pro woche sein.
das dauert sicherlich viel länger und man verliert schnell die geduld, aber ich bin ja für dich da :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Kilo 8 ist am schmelzen! Hah! *stolz bin* 
Geht nicht zu schnell, wenn einer den berühmten JOJO-Effekt kennt, dann ich! 
Ich passe schon auf, schließlich soll es dauerhaft sein! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

du kannst auch stolz sein, dass steht außer frage...
aber du sollst ja auch gesund abnehmen...
wir nehmen beide weiter ab, gelle?
und ein jahr, nachdem wir unser ziel erreicht haben, machen wir noch mal nen vergleich :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Oh Schreck! Was für ein Vergleich meinst Du? *

----------


## lucy230279

na gewichtstechnisch, obs gehalten wurde, zugenommen, weiter abgenommen...
keine panik das machen wir über die pn's.
außerdem müssen wir das ziel erstmal erreichen. :Grin:  
auf gehts!!!

----------


## Teetante

*Wohl eher: weiter geht's! Ich bin ja voll drin in meinem Programm! 
Und DU??*

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh,
habe mich schon ne woche nicht mehr gewogen. kann ich dir im mom nicht sagen, ich achte zwar weiterhin ungemein aufs essen usw, aber mir fehlt der sport und bin im mom mit meinen schmerzen mehr als beschäftigt. aber ich bleibe dran, keine angst, ich lass dich nicht so einfach abhauen!!

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, schade eigentlich! So ein kleiner Vorsprung wäre doch schön, Du kannst ja dann wieder nachziehen so a la Mensch ärgere Dich nicht! 
Ich habe die roten Figuren und schmeiße Dich mal raus! *fg**

----------


## lucy230279

ich habe immer die blauen figuren.
du bist gestartet, ich warte bis du bei mir vorbeikommst und schmeiß dich dann raus. ich krieg' dich!!! 
knuddel

----------


## mämchen

Eigentlich trau ich mich gar nicht mehr mitzureden, sind es doch seit meinem Höchststand vor vier Wo gerade mal 1,2 kg weniger. Aber wegen der Allergie meide ich vieles und und nehm wohl schon alleine deswegen ab. 
Aber wenn es so weitergeht bin ich zufrieden. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

es geht net darum schnell abzunehmen. es ist auch völlig egal, wer als erstes fertig ist, denn jeder kommt hier mit versch.voraussetzungen..
abnehmen heißt auch langfristig, ohne jojo-effekt und v.a.auf eine gesunde art und weise. ich hatte glaube ich schon mal geschrieben,dass 300-500 g pro Woche perfekt sind. und 1,2 kg / 4 Wochen sind..
*grübel*  :emot22_thinking:  genau 300 g. perfekt.
du musst dich nicht verstecken und ich freue mich für dich :jumps_1:

----------


## chewie

Jetzt hätte mich noch interessiert, wie die novafeel-diät weitergegangen ist ... hat sie bei dir Erfolg gehabt?

----------


## lucy230279

hallo chewie, 
das ist jetzt schon ne weile her, aber ja ich glaub ich hatte um die 5 kg abgenommen.
war dann auch mehr mit meinen schmerzen beschäftigt. 
auf jeden fall hatte ich ne menge über gesunde ernährung und abnehmen gelernt.. 
kann dir also nur dazu raten, aber du musst ne menge durchhaltevermögen mitbringen  :Smiley:

----------


## chewie

Waren die Anweisungen denn praktikabel?

----------


## lucy230279

kann dir ja gern mal, wenn du magst, ein 2 emails an dich verschicken, die ich damals bekommen hab, müsste sie noch irgendwo haben. 
dann schick mir mal deine mailadresse als pn

----------


## Hellcat

Hallo miteinander 
Ich habe zunächst etwas im Forum gestöbert und habe mich nun registriert. Bei NOVAfeel habe ich mich heute ebenfalls für das 3-Monatsprogramm angemeldet. Vielleicht interessiert es euch ja, was mit meinem Gewicht so los ist... Ich bin 170 cm gross, 43 Jahre jung, Mann, und wiege derzeit 80.6 kg. Noch im Februar wog ich knapp über 88 kg. 
Seit 6.2.08 mache ich die Eiweis-Diät und habe es bis auf 79 kg geschafft (Stand irgendwann im April 2008). Dann habe ich am Abend wieder angefangen Eis zu essen. Die Kilos gingen wieder hinauf bis auf ca. 82 kg und wieder runter auf ca. 80 kg. Also stabil, könnte ich sagen. Natürlich ist das nicht gut. 70 - 72 kg müssen es sein, damit ich mit der Zeit keine gesundheitlichen Probleme bekomme. 
Am 29.06.08 (Sonntag) begann ich endlich mit dem Crosstrainer zu arbeiten. Das Ziel ist am Samstag, Sonntag und Montag jeweils 30 Minuten zu trainieren. Eigens dafür lege ich die Daten in einer Tabelle zur Kontrolle ab. Heute, 07.07.08 habe ich drei mal trainiert und gestern einmal (am Samstag war ich zu müde oder zu faul, vermutlich letzteres). 
Heute habe ich mich bei NOVAfeel angemeldet und bin gespannt was auf mich zukommt. Eure Erfahrungen scheinen diesbezüglich ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Also, dann bis bald  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo hellcat, 
herzlich willkommen im forum. wünsche dir viel erfolg mit novafeel.
ich möchte dir ebenfalls empfehlen, dich bei unserem partnerforum www.abnehmfragen.net zu registrieren.. 
da sind wir alle abnehmwillig und motivieren uns gegenseitig.. also schau mal vorbei :yes_3_cut:

----------

